# What makes does knees click??



## fattyaddie (Oct 24, 2011)

I read a thread the other day, cant remember which one. But someone was talking about a doe's knees clicking. All my doe's are CAE neg. And Ive only 
noticed it in the Saanens, not the Lamancha's or Nubian's. Just wondering. :?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

The price of feed? It sure makes my knees click....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It is caused by a larger than needed capsule in the joint which can be the result of wear or merely hereditary structure allowing more than normal movement in the joint. The synovial fluid in the joint releases gases. An accumulation of gases in the joint capsule during resting sometimes expelled during the first movement upon resuming activity will make clicking noises and is the case when the noises come and go. When they are continuous always in every step it is rough surfaces if there is arthritis as in older animals. If they are not exercising regularly it is often a tightened tendon or ligament actually snapping as it returns to position. Exercise can help this issue. 
Lee


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I heard this a lot through the years and although it bothered me - it never seemed to bother the goats. There was never any ill effects from them cracking their knuckles.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, Lee, and all this time I thought it was tiny elves with miniature castanets. :crazy


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmmm, I seem to have very gassy synovial fluid, as do a couple of my goats. Must be our diet.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it was me with the doe with the clicking pasterns. I think Vicki said it was a structural defect. For this doe, it doesn't come and go. It's all the time, no matter how much exercise she gets.


----------

